# Please help with new CO2 system



## wannagrowplants (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a 40gl Long tank with (1) Odyssea 48" compact light system with 2 54wt plant bulbs and (2) 24" 20 wt plant bulbs. I have black flourite substrate, Cascade 700 canister filter , 1 power head sponge filter in each corner and a Red Sea CO2 system with paint ball canister. I am having a problem with the bubble counter on the system. I can not get it to seal so when I turn the reactor on water flows out of the bubble counter. Can anyone help me with this?

Thanks
Betty


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

where does the water leak from?


----------



## wannagrowplants (Apr 1, 2008)

It leaks out of the bubble counter


----------



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

can you post a pic of your setup? its a bit hard to imagine where the leak is.


----------



## wannagrowplants (Apr 1, 2008)

Will post a photo after I get home from work tonight.


----------



## wannagrowplants (Apr 1, 2008)

Here is the system. The water is coming out of the top of the bubble counter.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+15526&pcatid=15526


----------



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

do you mean leaking out of the container or do you mean that the wter is getting pushed into the tube going to the reactor? if its water getting pushed into the reactor perhaps you filled too much fluid or your CO2 is too strong.


----------



## wannagrowplants (Apr 1, 2008)

The water is coming from the reactor into the bubble counter and overflowing the bubble counter.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

You need a check valve in there for sure..This will fix your problem.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Check valve installed?

If this is new I would return it and ask for refund. I really like the hydor kit I also like homemade regulators from guys like Orlando and Rex.


----------



## wannagrowplants (Apr 1, 2008)

It is new. Just came Monday from Drs Smith and Foster. Where would the check valve be installed? I am not very technical and Ds S&F's tech support is not very good.

Thanks
Betty


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Check valve is little plastic thing with two ends on it for connection to air tubing. It stops the air/water from moving one way. You can lightly blow through it to see which way it works. Its supposed to stop the water from coming out of the tank. So install it between bubble counter and in tank reactor stopping the water/allowing the co2 in.


----------



## ImHooked (Feb 18, 2008)

I also had a problem with my new Red Sea CO2 systems bubble counter leaking. I contacted the company and they sent me out a new one, that one also leaked, but not as bad. So I contacted them again, and they said they had gotten other complaints, and the whole batch of bubble counters are bad. They are apparently made in Israel, and he said it would be awhile before they get in any that arent bad...I would email them since your product is still under warranty, so you have it documented, and have them send you a new one...for the time being, I installed an extra check valve (along with the one that is already supposedly installed in the bubble counter) and the problem has subsided.
PS...Red sea was very quick to contact me back, and within a week I had my replacement parts.


----------



## wannagrowplants (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks ImHooked. I did install a check valve and it was doing ok. Came home from work and it is leaking again. Did you contact Red sea directly or the place you purchased it from(got mine from Drs Foster and Smith)? I contacted their technical support and they are supposed to send a whole new unit. I told them it was the bubble counter so I guess I will contact them again.

Betty


----------



## wannagrowplants (Apr 1, 2008)

Update: received a new bubble counter (diffrent kind) and it is working great now. Thanks for the advice.

Betty


----------

